# Schulterverzauberung für Krieger



## Pleiades (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe bei Kungen gesehen, dass er eine Schulterverzauberung hat mir +16 Ausdauer und +100 Rüstung.

Weiss jemand wo man die herbekommt?


----------



## Nightline (3. Juli 2008)

es gibtschulterverzauberungen bei den seher und aldor. 
Ob es genau diese gibt, kann ichdir nicht sagen, da ich mich noch nie mim krieger befasst habe


----------



## Lootelf (7. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23549

Die Schultererzauberungen aus Naxxramas (Saphiron) sind für viele Klassen auch jetzt noch die mächtigsten Verzauberungen die du ingame bekommen kannst.


----------



## nomin (13. November 2009)

Pleiades schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Kungen gesehen, dass er eine Schulterverzauberung hat mir +16 Ausdauer und +100 Rüstung.
> 
> Weiss jemand wo man die herbekommt?


in shatt, in der bank steht ein npc der sowas eintauscht. schulterverbesserungen.


----------



## Laberede (18. November 2009)

nomin schrieb:


> in shatt, in der bank steht ein npc der sowas eintauscht. schulterverbesserungen.




öm, der Thread ist über ein Jahr alt, und ich denke mal Schulter VZ gibt es mittlerweile doch wohl für alle am besten bei Söhne Hodirs.


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> öm, der Thread ist über ein Jahr alt, und ich denke mal Schulter VZ gibt es mittlerweile doch wohl für alle am besten bei Söhne Hodirs.



So ist es, aber das Thema hat nichts mit dem Beruf zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

